# Can you read a Tape Measure? Use Powertools? Need a job? Call me if so!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Cabinet and trim installs. I need someone who can read a tape, knows how to operate saws and hand tools, has a license and a way to and from Milton every day. Need to be able to lift 75lbs regularly. Start times are between 6:30-7:30, if you ride with me, may be subject to 4 or 5 getting home some days, but we try to keep it at 8 hours a day. Jobs are from Fort Walton Beach to Orange Beach. Can meet me and ride with me to and from my house in Milton every day, but schedule varies daily on location. Phone can stay in the truck except for breaks or emergencies. 

Typical residential construction, occasionally a commercial job. I am licensed and insured and carry workmans compensation on my employees. Laid back work environment, but prefer to hustle and get it done. Pay is based on experience and is weekly, first week held till the following Friday and paid every Friday. Hand written check or cash, 1099 for taxes. 

Any questions, feel free to call, txt, or msg. Can start immediately. 

Jaaon Hays LLC
Custom Installs
850-777-4920


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I can read a tape, Its 5 and a half with a Nick long... ahaha
Good luck on finding some one jason, its always the hard part is finding folks that want to work.. Not just come and collect the check.!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Missed your reply, but you are more than correct. Had a reply from someone whos Granfather told him about this add. Txt the first morning as he had forgotten about an appt he had that day. Second and 3rd day he showed up, seemed to want to learn and could read a tape. 4th day, he was running late and about 10 txt to say had something come up. No more calls, lol.


So STILL LOOKING. NEED HELP ASAP


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Can't believe no one needs work or onows someone who does? Pay can be good depending on experience. 12-15hr


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

It's amazing how hard it is today to find people willing to work.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Mine says STANLEY on it. Made In USA. If its them there numbers you are wantin I can count real fast. Like 35 and 2 big marks and one little one. I hope threr is nuttin over 10 marks cause I needs to take me shoes off and I getz slow countin then.

Best of luck my friend. I went through 8 or 9 this year and they all talk well but have no work ethics. I love it when they start to sweat and half to se down till it stops.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

How many do you see texting every time you turn around? texting with one hand and trying to work with the other.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Pier-Dude said:


> How many do you see texting every time you turn around? texting with one hand and trying to work with the other.


Really??? You gotta put the tools down. Phone is1st priority.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

BTT Again.....


----------

